# The Acid House - August 2016 - Image Heavy!



## mockingbird (Aug 10, 2016)

The Acid House!

I have had an amazing time up north with "The 13th Hour" meeting explorers and seeing many sites, which left myself and the crew more an more exhausted, surviving on minimal sleep and staying in posh hotels with pool tables in a room, we hardly slept, spent so much cash and lived on junk food, I guess this is all part of tours and the enjoyment. BUT our need for explore has continued since we returned, mundane life is boring so after speaking with Brewtal for a good few weeks, we decided it was time to meet and what better place than this place.

Ever since I saw this place years ago, probably long before many even signed up to derelictplaces, I had always wanted to view it, last year I took a trip after Mookster brought it to many peoples attention, but sadly as myself and others entered we went up the stairs and heard what sounded like gunshots, an after seeing bullet holes in the glass we decided to leave, it wasnt until Brewtal mentioned he would show us around, we decided to take the trip and plunge.

Brewtal as a tour guide we all enjoying the place in absolute peace and quiet, was bliss to finally tick it off the list, having seen so much over the past week it was good to see a place, I had longed to see for sometime. I wont share its _history _or any info but its a place of many odd mysteries and strange remains of once a beautiful home, clashed with industrial pieces. The cottages dotted around the back was also a plus for this site, but after taking a few shots they showed little character. Watch out for the pond too!  

I am sure Brewtal when ready will do a fantastic job at explaining it when he does his report, it was great to meet you mate and enjoyed the laughs and dodgy floors, especially lighter politics  always good to meet genuine explorers, looking forward to future trips aswel, plenty more to see I am certain of it!

From faded and derelict rooms, with astonishing features and THAT staircase, to labs what seems like a map/blueprint room and also a photography room, add decay and no roof you have an excellent place to photograph, also the added rest was alright I guess, but industrial is not my thing. Yet again thanks to Brewtal for pointing out soggy floors, holes and giving an insight as we walked around.

Mockingbird Moodiness below  ​

























































































































































Thanks for looking folks, more to come soon  plenty more.​


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 10, 2016)

That is absolutely wicked mate! Great to meet you guys, glad you enjoyed it. Love the pics, really well done.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 10, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> That is absolutely wicked mate! Great to meet you guys, glad you enjoyed it. Love the pics, really well done.



Awesome dude, wouldnt be possible without you, glad you liked our company  haha! more soon yeah! cant wait for your final report


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 11, 2016)

Yeah mate we should organise another get together soon. I will be better prepared so H can come with us, and I won't be so hungover next time!


----------



## druid (Aug 11, 2016)

Quality.

If your photos don't inspire people to look around more I don't know what will.


----------



## krela (Aug 11, 2016)

Very nice. Strange mix of stuff though.


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 11, 2016)

I really enjoyed that MB, you have taken some quality photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 11, 2016)

Fantastic, love seeing photos from here!


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 11, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> Yeah mate we should organise another get together soon. I will be better prepared so H can come with us, and I won't be so hungover next time!



No problem dude be good fun, and after getting a gold medal you sure you wont be hungover


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 11, 2016)

druid said:


> Quality.
> 
> If your photos don't inspire people to look around more I don't know what will.



Thank you druid!  that sentence priceless


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 11, 2016)

krela said:


> Very nice. Strange mix of stuff though.



weirdly enough Krela, when I checked this place out earlier this year, alot more stranger things where going on here that involved cars...


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 11, 2016)

jsp77 said:


> I really enjoyed that MB, you have taken some quality photos. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you jsp77, I know many people walk into a room and quickly take a shot and move onto the next, I like to tell a story, so I appreciate you enjoying my photography!


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 11, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> Fantastic, love seeing photos from here!



Youd knock this place out the park with your camera skills sir, one you would enjoy for sure


----------



## mookster (Aug 11, 2016)

Love this place.

Such a shame that a load of crap has been piled up in the long room with the nice fireplace and beams though.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 11, 2016)

mookster said:


> Love this place.
> 
> Such a shame that a load of crap has been piled up in the long room with the nice fireplace and beams though.



You should see the room that had the bathroom in, it's full of broken debris swept into it with plastic sheets torn and other crap. I hope something saves the building but from what I know it won't be


----------



## andylen (Aug 11, 2016)

Loved the mansion house, architecture and the Industrial part. Great set of pic well done guys.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 12, 2016)

andylen said:


> Loved the mansion house, architecture and the Industrial part. Great set of pic well done guys.



It certainly is a beautiful place, I can see it becoming very popular soon though! Cheers Andylen


----------



## WillScarlett (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi there, 
Great photos! We are totally new to this site and only recently have started finding places to explore. This place is somewhere we'd love to visit. We are from Surrey so this place would be ideal. I know you cant give up locations but I have just sat for an hour trying to figure it out myself.. I am totally lost.. any help in a direction I can look so I can narrow down the search? A clue? Some advice on how we find these places?
So far we have only explored and old sewage works in oxfordshire (there was not much there at all) and an old ruins of a huge elizabethan manor house which was also in oxfordshire.. Any help would be much much appreciated. I have not picked up my camera for a long long time and we have finally found something my partner and I (Will & Scarlett) are interested in together. Thank you.. and again - this place looks great and I love the photos.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 14, 2016)

WillScarlett said:


> Hi there,
> Great photos! We are totally new to this site and only recently have started finding places to explore. This place is somewhere we'd love to visit. We are from Surrey so this place would be ideal. I know you cant give up locations but I have just sat for an hour trying to figure it out myself.. I am totally lost.. any help in a direction I can look so I can narrow down the search? A clue? Some advice on how we find these places?
> So far we have only explored and old sewage works in oxfordshire (there was not much there at all) and an old ruins of a huge elizabethan manor house which was also in oxfordshire.. Any help would be much much appreciated. I have not picked up my camera for a long long time and we have finally found something my partner and I (Will & Scarlett) are interested in together. Thank you.. and again - this place looks great and I love the photos.



I appreciate your comment as its kindly asking about this place and its location, but sadly too many eyeballs upon forums and if i declare a place to the public eye, eg share it out I put the building at risk, not saying you both would damage the building or alike, but I am sure you catch my drift with so many people want to make money, or even vandals finding places like this, its a shame but if you wish to message me further, I dont think you have the option to message yet, but my like page is in the TAG below, I will happily explain further, rather than loads of people replying to ur comment! I do appreciate it though


----------



## Gromr (Aug 14, 2016)

Really nice pictures! The acid house is a really interesting explore.


----------



## Togitha (Aug 14, 2016)

Just absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 14, 2016)

Gromr123 said:


> Really nice pictures! The acid house is a really interesting explore.



Thank you and yeah certainly more interesting than most, rather beautiful setting too


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 14, 2016)

Togitha said:


> Just absolutely gorgeous!



I try and thank you so much


----------



## x_Penguin_x (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice pictures,trying to find some history about this place, is the original name of this manor house available please instead of 'The Acid House' I'm hoping this isn't too far from me ;-)


----------



## krela (Aug 25, 2016)

x_Penguin_x said:


> Nice pictures,trying to find some history about this place, is the original name of this manor house available please instead of 'The Acid House' I'm hoping this isn't too far from me ;-)



Nope, if the name was available it would have been named, and asking for such details is against the forum rules so please don't in the future.


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 25, 2016)

If you want the full history then just hang on for a few weeks, I've been up there multiple times (well over 15 now) and I've had some input from a local historian and she has found me some old images to do a full report and history. I'm keeping that under my hat for the time being though. The construction crew are setting up to redevelop it and its been stripped bare now. Demolition of certain parts its happening any day now and the site is being secured so I wouldn't waste your time trying to find it.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 25, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> If you want the full history then just hang on for a few weeks, I've been up there multiple times (well over 15 now) and I've had some input from a local historian and she has found me some old images to do a full report and history. I'm keeping that under my hat for the time being though. The construction crew are setting up to redevelop it and its been stripped bare now. Demolition of certain parts its happening any day now and the site is being secured so I wouldn't waste your time trying to find it.



Glad I got in when I did with you dude  cant wait for your full report once its being sorted!


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 27, 2016)

I will put it up once I've got my coveted pic of the house without the scaffolding on it. Was up there Wednesday evening and there was a lot of stuff left in trailers by a scaffolding crew so I'm guessing they will take it all down and put safer stuff up before it all kicks off. Apparently the other buildings are being demolished very soon. One of my mates is supplying building materials to the development company so is keeping me up to date!


----------



## byker59 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you. once again a set of expressive pictures


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 25, 2016)

This place is currently being demolished :O just a heads up incase anyone is going!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 25, 2016)

mockingbird said:


> This place is currently being demolished :O just a heads up incase anyone is going!



Such a shame, looked like a nice place!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 25, 2016)

Urbex-SW said:


> Such a shame, looked like a nice place!



its been rather epic since it was first found, but now it looks in a sorry state, see if any new reports pop up, I'm sure it looks more gutted now than it was when I went! such a nice staircase going to be destroyed though  eughhh


----------

